# Mark Waypoints with an Android app?



## jhalliwell (Oct 30, 2005)

Has anyone ever marked waypoints with a smart phone app? I have an Android operating system and would like to mark some waypoints and upload them to my Humminbird 597ci. How do I go about doing this? Should I just pony up for a handheld gps? Any advice would be appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have the navionics app for my Droid only 10.00. You can drop waypoints to it follow tracks etc, not sure how you would upload them to your bird though. I'm not familiar with that unit but since your asking I can only assume it's not a GPS unit if it us just use that.

I would buy a console mount GPS unit/chartplotter capable of accepting Navionics chips, they are 1000% worth it regardless where you fish you'll wonder how you ever fished without it. They are pretty affordable nowdays.


----------



## jhalliwell (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'll try the Navionics app. My Humminbird is a sonar/gps unit. My local reservoir is down 15 feet and I wanted to walk to area and mark waypoints with my phone (or a handheld gps) and then upload the info to my console mount gps. I don't have a Navionics chip yet, but maybe I can purchase the chip and then upload waypoints from the Navionics phone app?


----------

